# Spammers ARRRRG!



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

seriously was the hack to limit URL's to posters over 5 that tough to implement?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

We still saw spam occur then. It did little to stop it, really. All it took was a disguised URL to get past it... something spammers are quite familiar with.

Certainly some method of confirming there's a real person on the other end of those first few posts would be good, but I've seen spam where there was obviously a human involved based on there being 5 initial bogus one-liner posts to get to the point where URL's could be included.


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Plus, it was a lot more fun when you could see it coming. 

hi

what is this?


----------

